# Fried Duracell Daylite needs a new LED emitter



## Tiresius (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay. You guys are going to laugh at me when i tell you this but stuff happens 

Initially, the first time i thought my 7.2v 3500MaH rc battery, at almost dead life, puts out a lot more juice to the led as compared to a c123 battery when i wired them together. Just recently, I decided to recharge the rc battery to full and this time, it'll make the LED super bright. Guess what? the LED turned so bright, it fried after 1 sec of connecting it up. That thing literally lit up a 2-car garage. The LED fried because there was too much amp and nothing to regulate it.

Now that you've had some fun, it's time to cut to the case.

I've already ripped off the old emitter and it's paper base that was riveted onto the plate that holds the lens and reflector together. My plan is to rivet a Q5 emitter to the plate and wire them up to the circuit board.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11022
This emitter looks tempting and havn't seen any mods done to this flashlight yet. What do you guys think and would advise in this project?


----------



## saabluster (Sep 24, 2009)

Tiresius said:


> Okay. You guys are going to laugh at me when i tell you this but stuff happens
> 
> Initially, the first time i thought my 7.2v 3500MaH rc battery, at almost dead life, puts out a lot more juice to the led as compared to a c123 battery when i wired them together. Just recently, I decided to recharge the rc battery to full and this time, it'll make the LED super bright. Guess what? the LED turned so bright, it fried after 1 sec of connecting it up. That thing literally lit up a 2-car garage. The LED fried because there was too much amp and nothing to regulate it.
> 
> ...


Wrong forum and no need to link to DX.


----------

